# Sound problems on an Asus laptop [SOLVED]

## Mamizou

Hi!  I just got an Asus G50VT laptop, and I'm having huge trouble getting the sound to work on it.  It apparently has a Realtek ALC663 codec chip, and I've loaded the proper drivers, but it doesn't seem to output anything at all.  And yes, all of the volume controls are unmuted.  I've tried using two different kernel packages (gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r1 and git-sources-2.6.29_rc4-r7), thinking perhaps the chip might not be supported in older versions, but to no avail.  What's strange, all of the mixer controls come up and everything.  And I know the chip is still good, as it works fine under Vista.  Here's some info...

```
# cat /proc/asound/cards 

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf9ff8000 irq 22
```

And the sound section of my kernel .config file.  It's for the git-sources kernel, but overall it's no different than the one for the gentoo-sources kernel (sans enabling the ASUS_OLED driver in git).

```

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y
```

Any ideas?  I must've missed something somewhere.

[Edit]  (I think I put this in the wrong forum, sorry. =/)Last edited by Mamizou on Tue Feb 17, 2009 5:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## duckz

I dont own the laptop so I can just give a best educated guess.

have you try to run alsaconf?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you want things to work the Gentoo way, you should change your drivers to modules...and then you should take a look at the Gentoo ALSA guide. It's given sound to all four of my machines.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mamizou

I usually configure my kernel to use as little modules as possible, and alsaconf is for configuring modularized drivers.  XD  But I also tried making an alsa-driver-1.0.19 ebuild, to see if it's still a version problem.  The modules all load correctly, the card's autodetected by alsaconf, and all of the same files come up in /proc/asound as before.  But still no sound. =/

The "card" (HDA Intel) has two "chips", the Realtek sound chip, and the Nvidia HDMI output.  For some reason, Alsamixer always defaults to using the Nvidia HDMI "chip".  And looking through the man pages for Alsamixer it doesn't look like there's an option to select a different "chip", just a different card.

I've tried setting Audacious to output to "ALC663 Analog", and play something, but it does nothing.  Even with every possible mixer setting combination.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome to do it your way. The Gentoo way is an awful lot easier, though.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mamizou

I've been struggling with this some more, I went ahead and made everything in the kernel modules, along with enabling debugging in ALSA.  I also tried setting "model=g50v" for snd-hda-intel's module options, but to no avail (it's not set now).  Here's what comes up when ALSA loads:

```
HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2212: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:785: codec_mask = 0x5

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1213: hda_intel: codec #0 probed OK

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1213: hda_intel: codec #2 probed OK

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2719: hda_codec: model 'g50v' is selected for config 1043:19a3 (ASUS G50V)

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:679: hda_generic: no proper input path found

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:427: hda_generic: no proper output path found

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_generic.c:1026: hda_generic: no PCM found

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Front Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Center Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Side Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Headphone Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Front Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Center Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Side Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Switch, skipped
```

[Edit] Enabled verbose debugging

----------

## Mamizou

I just tried disabling hda-generic, keeping only the Realtek driver, and this is what I got:

```
HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:2212: chipset global capabilities = 0x4401

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:785: codec_mask = 0x5

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1213: hda_intel: codec #0 probed OK

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:1213: hda_intel: codec #2 probed OK

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:2719: hda_codec: model 'g50v' is selected for config 1043:19a3 (ASUS G50V)

hda-codec: No codec parser is available

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Front Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Center Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Side Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Headphone Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Line-Out Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave PCM Playback Volume, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Front Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Surround Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Center Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave LFE Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Side Playback Switch, skipped

ALSA sound/pci/hda/hda_codec.c:1342: Cannot find slave Mono Playback Switch, skipped
```

And the modules are all loaded too:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               8116024  28 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   274556  1 

snd_hda_intel          28424  1 

snd_hda_codec          58872  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8736  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                84928  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              23560  1 snd_pcm

snd                    70216  8 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          9512  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

```

It seems to be detecting my hardware okay, but nothing more.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Start alsamixer in a non X console session, and tweak the settings. When done, type aslactl store to save the settings. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mamizou

Hmm, just tried that.  Still doesn't work. =/

Well I started a bug on ALSA's bugtrack here.  Hopefully it can get worked out soon.  Anyway, thanks for the help! =)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome. When you do get it fixed, please post what it took.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Mamizou

I figured it out!  Well with lots of help, of course. XD

The G50V model profile doesn't work with the G50VT.  And you have to force ALSA to use only the first codec chip (the Realtek chip, not the HDMI output).  So here's what you need to do (with modular drivers):

```
options snd-hda-intel model=g71v

options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1
```

Set those in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa, do update-modules, and reload everything.  The first uses the g71v model profile, and the second forces ALSA to use only the first codec chip available.  Works like a charm, only the PCM mixer control doesn't do anything.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome! I'm glad you sorted it out.

Happy Gentooing

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## brent_weaver

Can you guys help me out... I seem to be in the same boat on 2.6.29-r5 kernel. I have kernel set for debug so the following are in dmesg

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            42896  0

snd_mixer_oss          15064  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3068  0

snd_seq_oss            31232  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6616  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53824  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7004  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_hda_codec_realtek   263772  1

snd_hda_intel          27560  1

snd_hda_codec          58936  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               8096  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                77408  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    63144  14 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

nvidia               8108616  20

soundcore               6608  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          8808  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

g2mini ~ # lspci |grep Audio

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

g2mini ~ #

```

HELP ME PLEASE!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

brent_weaver,

I assume you aren't getting sound. The modules are loaded properly. What do you get from aplay -l?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

